# Smooth Dogfish Shark



## Dead Out Reptiles (May 2, 2009)

Hi guys this is for a friend but..
does anyone know were to buy a Dogfish *Shark *from?
are they even available?

Thanks 
Luke


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

very much doubt they are availible commercially. try fishing for one.

In aquaria they need specialist vitamin supplimentation, and cold cold water (~12C) to do well in captivity

Also they can grow large. like 1M large

If you mean common dogfish they are well... common, but if you mean smoothhounds they are exrtremely rare and protected.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

You would have to have a VERY large aquarium to keep one, I wouldn't recommenced it personally, best kept in the sea IMO


----------



## Dead Out Reptiles (May 2, 2009)

HalcyonInverts said:


> very much doubt they are availible commercially. try fishing for one.
> 
> In aquaria they need specialist vitamin supplimentation, and cold cold water (~12C) to do well in captivity
> 
> ...



i really do not have a clue what type he is going on about but i just go tell him to go fish for one thanks anyway


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

I had 3 the other night out fishing.


----------



## Dead Out Reptiles (May 2, 2009)

xvickyx said:


> You would have to have a VERY large aquarium to keep one, I wouldn't recommenced it personally, best kept in the sea IMO


hes got huge plywood tank and when i say huge i mean Huge LOL

Luke


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

Dead Out Reptiles said:


> hes got huge plywood tank and when i say huge i mean Huge LOL
> 
> Luke


Is it chilled? cos these guys will die if the temp gets higher than around 19C for any length of time. The systems at my work in which we keep native elasmobranchs have easily £6000 worth of chillers and heat exchangers running on them. If he is serious about keeping them, it needs to be cold. and kept cold. running at ambient temperature isnt good enough.


----------



## Dead Out Reptiles (May 2, 2009)

HalcyonInverts said:


> Is it chilled? cos these guys will die if the temp gets higher than around 19C for any length of time. The systems at my work in which we keep native elasmobranchs have easily £6000 worth of chillers and heat exchangers running on them. If he is serious about keeping them, it needs to be cold. and kept cold. running at ambient temperature isnt good enough.



i dont have a clue all i know is that its (15ft.L.. 10ft.W.. 6ft.H) because i only went with him to pick up the wood other then that i dont know i will get him to set up a profile and i will get him to PM you because i dont know anything about fish lol


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Dead Out Reptiles said:


> i dont have a clue all i know is that its (15ft.L.. 10ft.W.. 6ft.H) because i only went with him to pick up the wood other then that i dont know i will get him to set up a profile and i will get him to PM you because i dont know anything about fish lol


WHOA!!!! That is HUGE!!! my god! thats alot of water! :mf_dribble:


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

Dead Out Reptiles said:


> i dont have a clue all i know is that its (15ft.L.. 10ft.W.. 6ft.H) because i only went with him to pick up the wood other then that i dont know i will get him to set up a profile and i will get him to PM you because i dont know anything about fish lol


Sure, ive got quite a bit of experience with native elasmo's in aquaria, get him to PM me with any questions he has. ill be happy to help! if it works out it would be a great display!!! get a few lobsters in there as well... maybe a few big crabs... jobs a good 'un!


----------



## Dead Out Reptiles (May 2, 2009)

xvickyx said:


> WHOA!!!! That is HUGE!!! my god! thats alot of water! :mf_dribble:



to me its just a giant puddle haha he always goes over the top thats the problem with him!


----------

